#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Москва, Великая суббота

## Дмитрий Певко

Фух... Простите ради Христа, ежели я по горячности своей обидел кого в закрытой теме. Вси есмы человецы непросветленныя, гордыя и злонравныя. И посему в Девачен нам вход пока заказан, зато врата Вальгаллы будут распахнуты настежь - в преддверии дня, когда будут попраны адовы врата...

Valhalla! The gods await me,
Open wide thy gates embrace me.
Great hall of the battle slain
With sword in hand.
All those who stand on shore,
Raise high your hands to bid a last
Farewell to the viking land.

Death's chilling wind blows through my hair!
I'm now immortal, I am there!
I take my place by Odin's side -
Eternal army in the sky.

I point my hatchet to the wind,
I guard the gates and all within.
Hear my sword sing as I ride across the sky,
Sworn by the sacred blood of Odin onward ride.

Valhalla! The gods await me,
Open wide thy gates embrace me.
Great hall of the battle slain
With sword in hand.
Behold the kingdom of the kings,
Books of spells and magic rings,
Endless knowledge, endless time.
I scream the final battle cry!

Короче, кто идёт 7 апреля на Manowar? Лужники, билеты от 800 р. Любимая группа децтва. Отличный повод выпить тёмного пива вместо зелёного чая, вытряхнуть всякую дурь из мозгов, подружиться и помириться.  :Wink:

----------


## Ersh

С удовольствием бы сходил, но времени катастрофически нет.

----------


## Аньезка

Мановар?? Нет чтоб на Диму Билана собрацо!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wink:   :Big Grin:

----------


## PampKin Head

Неужели не попаду?!!! Неужели не попаду?!!! ааааааа

Скорее всего, буду в это время в Африке. ((((

----------


## Аньезка

> Неужели не попаду?!!! Неужели не попаду?!!! ааааааа


В Девачен или на Мановар?  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

> В Девачен или на Мановар?


На Мановар... В Девачен - как получится...

----------


## Alex-M

:Mad:  Die for Metal! Die! Die! Die!!!  :Big Grin:  

They can't stop us
let 'em try
for Heavy Metal
we will die!
quit my job this morning said forever
I would hold my head up high
cause I need metal in my life
just like an eagle needs to fly
so I walked outside into the street
from a hall I heard thunder and screams
I walked inside so I could hear
and the guy beside me gave me a beer
he had his fist up in the air
and called me brother said my friends
are over there
they call themselves immortals
they're the truest of the true
and in that very moment
I was born again like you
they said hold your head up high
raise your fist up in the air
play metal louder than hell
louder than hell
they can't stop us
let 'em try
for heavy metal
we would die!
brothers stand beside me, there's a battle on
know my words are true
there's a battle for true metal
they're marching; they're marching on
me and you
ten thousand strong are here tonight
with twenty thousand fists up in the air
the power of True Metal's calling you
it's everywhere
hold your head up high
raise your fist up in the air
play metal louder than Hell
louder than hell
they can't stop us
let 'em try
for Heavy Metal
we would die!

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

*Tribute to Manowar (подражание Мандельштаму)*

Я не был на концерте Manowar'а,
Не слышал, как играет Карл Логaн;
Так почему ж в ушах визжит гитара,
Гудит басуха, лупит барабан?

И перекличка Джо Ди Майо с Карлом 
Мне чудится под громкий ор толпы;
И в грохоте Коламбуса ударных
Зловещий различаю стук копыт!

Я получил блаженное наследство -
Dark Avenger, Defender, Heart Of Steel;
И от души презрел своё соседство -
Блатных хрипцов, попсовых воротил.

И не один убойный хит, быть может,
Нам славный Эрик Адамс пропоёт,
И снова "Ария" чужую песню сложит
И как свою её преподнесёт.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Так есть желающие, или самому билет покупать?

----------


## PampKin Head

Я пас... Мени не будет. Буду сидеть на берегу океана, слушать Апокалиптику и высматривать корабли с "черным золотом".

----------


## PampKin Head

Ета, билеты уже закуплены?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Нет... Вместо билета накупил мно-ого дисков православной хоровой музыки.  :Smilie:  Так что сижу и жду зарплаты.

----------


## Аньезка

А я пойду на Океан Эльзы - твоих землякоф!

Якби колись сказала ти мені стати твоїм човном,

Якби колись, то взяв би я тебе і на волю поплив.

Якби колись сказала ти мені стати тінню в ночі,

Якби колись сказала, я б не спав, за тобою ходив,

Тайною жив би я...

Буду завжди, ти так і знай, другом твоїм... Ну і нехай


 :Frown:   :Wink:   :Cool:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Не люблю Вакарчука и Ко. Дабы не оскорблять твоих чувств, не буду углубляться. Из земляков рекомендую что-нить посерьёзнее. А из совсем уж земляков - пауэрщиков Conquest и симфо-блэк-металлюг Nokturnal Mortum. Эти харьковские группы добились серьёзного успеха, в том числе на международном уровне.

----------


## Аньезка

> Не люблю Вакарчука и Ко. Дабы не оскорблять твоих чувств, не буду углубляться. Из земляков рекомендую что-нить посерьёзнее. А из совсем уж земляков - пауэрщиков Conquest и симфо-блэк-металлюг Nokturnal Mortum. Эти харьковские группы добились серьёзного успеха, в том числе на международном уровне.


О боже. Как все серьезно.
Представляю, как ты относишься к тому, что на Евровидении вас будет представлять Сердючка!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

А мне по фигу "Евровидение". Совершенно дурацкий конкурс. Не удивлюсь, если народ из протеста опять проголосует за каких-нибудь рогатых трупоедов, как в прошлом году.  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

http://concert.ru/Order.aspx?ActionID=1906
Однако, цены кусаются. А билетов всё меньше.

----------


## Аньезка

Вчера была на* Океане Эльзы* в клубе Б1. Это было СУПЕР!!! Зря ты так, Дима... Живое исполнение с записью и рядом не стоит. Такой офигенный звук, тембр голоса с хрипотцой, энергетика... В общем, зажгли небо! Давно я так не прыгала и не кричала :-)))

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Да слышал я их вживую раза три. Причём бесплатно, на харьковской площади. На сцене играют и смотрятся хорошо. Тексты ничего. Музыка примитивная. Вокал... Ладно, мир.  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Билеты еще есть
http://www.parter.ru/event.asp?sect=24&event=8207

с бронированием - 880.

P.S. *18-го апреля - Metallica.*..  :Wink:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Ох... А в мае - Оззи.

----------


## Fat

> Не удивлюсь, если народ из протеста опять проголосует за каких-нибудь рогатых трупоедов, как в прошлом году.


Народ голосует за рогатых трупоедов не из чувства протеста а от глубокого едва осозноваемого догона о той форме, в которой может предстать истина  :Smilie: .  Нам ли рогатых трупоедов не знать?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Таки не пойду. В Посад сегодня хочется.

----------


## Аньезка

Кармапенко, а пошли на группу "Звери".)))))))))))))))
"Районы, кварталы, жилые массивы... 
Я ухожу! Ухожу крррасиваа!"
Если до 10-го апреля подсуетицо, можно достать дешевые билеты! :Big Grin:

----------


## Asanga

13-го БГ в "Точке"

----------


## Ersh

17-го Кейко Мацуи в Доме Музыки
16-го Сезария Эвора в КДС

----------


## Аньезка

> 17-го Кейко Мацуи в Доме Музыки
> 16-го Сезария Эвора в КДС


Была на Сезарии Эворе, когда жила в Амстердаме. 
До сих пор вспоминаю. Очень проникновенное пение...
Она пела о своей родине - Кабо верде... а я хотела в Россию.  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Фотоотчёт о поездке в Посад:
http://foto.mail.ru/mail/dorje1975/1
Просто отчёт:
http://karmapenko.livejournal.com/29792.html

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

А вот не мои фотоотчёты с означенного в начале темы мероприятия:
http://thydoom.com/ru/photo/336.html
Видео: басовое соло Джо ДиМайо
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvdsDoKFv2Q

----------

